# Mi papá, mi mamá - cursi en España



## Cracker Jack

Me pica la curiosidad.  Pero nunca he oído a los españoles de España que dicen mi papá o mi mamá.  Lo normal es mi padre o mi madre.  Algunos conocidos me han dicho que se considera cursi.  Pero desde el punto de vista de gramática, es correcto, ¿verdad?  Realmente, quiero saber de vosotros si es efectivamente cursi.

¿Qué opináis?  Muchas gracias en adelante.


----------



## Lullaby_

Sí, es bastante cursi aquí. Nosotros decimos más mi padre y mi madre.
Sin embargo, en Sudamerica utilizan más las otras formas...
La verdad es que viene a ser una tontería, porque cuando nos referimos a ellos directamente también utilizamos "papá" y "mamá" y no padre y madre.


----------



## mirx

Lullaby_ said:


> Sí, es bastante cursi aquí. Nosotros decimos más mi padre y mi madre.
> Sin embargo, en Sudamerica utilizan más las otras formas...
> La verdad es que viene a ser una tontería, porque cuando nos referimos a ellos directamente también utilizamos "papá" y "mamá" y no padre y madre.


 

Yo trabajo con una barcelonesa y siempre dice "mi mamá", aunque cuando nombra a las mamás de otros siempre dice "el padre de X" o "la madre de ".


----------



## Lullaby_

Bueno, eso ya depende de cada uno, claro. Pero normalmente los españoles no solemos decirlo.


----------



## heidita

mirx said:


> Yo trabajo con una barcelonesa y siempre dice "mi mamá", aunque cuando nombra a las mamás de otros siempre dice "el padre de X" o "la madre de ".


 
Es cierto que el uso de mamá y papá aquí se limita sólo a cuando el hijo se dirige a sus progenitores.


----------



## krolaina

Y sin embargo a mí me suena menos cursi decir "mi mami" que "mi mamá". De hecho si estoy hablando con amigos o gente de confianza sí se me escapa alguna vez decir "pues mi mami se enfadó ayer porque....". Nunca diría "mi mamá se enfadó ayer...". Pero vamos, si hay confianza...si no, siempre "mi madre".


----------



## Laztana

En el País Vasco solemos decir "aita" y "ama" así que a mí lo de "papá" y "mamá" me suena bastante cursi pero creo que es por la falta de costumbre. Recuerdo que hace años, cuando conocí a una amiga de Palencia, me llamó la atención que se refiriera a sus padres como "papa" y "mama" sin los acentos, aunque no sé si es típico de Palencia o de mi amiga.
saludos


----------



## María Madrid

Que en España un adulto diga mi mamá/mi papá cuando habla de ellos con otras personas no lo considero cursi, sino infantil. Es como decir "porfi, porfi" o "prime!, segun!" y cosas así. Expresiones que vas dejando según te vas haciendo mayor.

Lo que sí se oye a veces a personas adultas es decir mamá papá (sin mi) cuando te refieres a tus padres y hablas con personas conocidas. He detectado que algunos consideran esa manera de hablar un tanto pija, pero conozoco gente nada pija que lo dice ("Mamá me ha llamado tres veces hoy"). Y desde luego es mucho más habitual si hablas con personas de tu familia. Heidi, no me digas que no lo has oído por Chamberí! Pásate por las Damas Negras o las Esclavas a la hora de la salida y verás como las adolescentes, que son quienes más esfuerzos hacen por parecer mayores, lo usan sin reparos. Saludos,


----------



## BigStick

Bueno, será cursi en España, pero aquí en Cuba es raro que oigas a alguien diciendo "*mi madre*" o "*mi padre*", sino "*mi mamá*" o "*mi papá*"  e incluso "*mami*" o "*papi*" cuando hablan de sus progenitores (sin diferencia de edades).


----------



## iaf

María Madrid said:


> Que en España un adulto diga mi mamá/mi papá cuando habla de ellos con otras personas no lo considero cursi, sino infantil. (...) Expresiones que vas dejando según te vas haciendo mayor.



Personalmente, siempre pensé exactamente lo que bien explicas. 
Pero hoy en día, si dices en Argentina "mi madre/mi padre", te miran como diciendo "¡qué anticuada!" o "¡qué autoritarios serán en su casa!" Una amiga me comentó incluso que pensaba yo decía "mi padre" porque no sería mi padre biológico...


----------



## Jellby

Nunca he dicho "mi mamá" ni "tu mamá", ni siquiera siendo pequeño. Por supuesto, cuando me dirijo a mi madre siempre digo "mamá", y cuando hablo de ella con mi hermana o mi padre también. Con mis primos, tíos, abuelos, amigos, etc. siempre digo "mi madre". Incluso cuando hablo con un niño, siempre le hablo de "tu madre", nunca de "tu mamá". Como mucho, si se trata te un niño muy pequeño (que casi no sabe hablar), sí podría decirle cosas como "¿dónde está mamá?", "corre, dale esto a mamá" y similares, pero poco más.

Y lo mismo para "papá", claro.


----------



## chics

El sólo caso en que oigo "mamá" (y sin posesivo) en adultos, tal vez, es hablando con el padre o hermanos. Y "papá" con la madre. Ni siquiera siempre, y hay hasta familias en que los hijos adultos llaman por el nombre a sus padres.

_Mi mamá/mi mami_ suena ñoño, tonto e infantiloide. _Mamá_ -fuera de la familia nuclear- suena además a "hijo de papá".


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, queda bastante claro que lo de América en España es infantil, y lo de España en América es anticuado, "pijo" o afectado  (esto por una muestra o por la mayoría de los hablantes, porque hay gente que acostumbra también la modalidad opuesta, claro)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Como siempre, yo os hablo del castellano de Cataluña a modo de curiosidad: aquí en la mayoría de familias castellanohablantes, los niños se dirigen a sus padres diciéndoles "papa" o "mama", como la chica palentina que comentaba el compañero. 

Está claro que es así por influencia del catalán. Del mismo modo que muchos niños castellanohablantes llaman a sus abuelas "yaya" (del catalán _iaia_). En catalán "pijo" sí se oye "papà" y "mamà" y luego aquí también es muy corriente dirigirse a los padres diciéndoles "pare" y "mare" ("padre" y "madre"). Me encantaría oír a más gente castellanohablante diciendo "papá" y "mamá", pero ya os digo que la tendencia es "papa" y "mama".

Saludos domingueros


----------



## Cracker Jack

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas.  Ahora me queda claro este asunto.  No es cursi decir papá, mamá, sino es infantil.


----------



## jmx

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Está claro que es así por influencia del catalán. Del mismo modo que muchos niños castellanohablantes llaman a sus abuelas "yaya" (del catalán _iaia_).


Traductora, me temo que tienes tendencia a sobrevalorar la influencia del catalán en el castellano que se habla en Cataluña. "Yaya" y "yayo" se usan en buena parte de España. Échale un vistazo a estos hilos...

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=175302
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=50336

De hecho, lo que no me termina de sonar muy catalán es lo de 'iaio'.


----------



## Fernando

"Papa" y "mama" se oye en toda España, aunque se considera vulgar. Véase cualquier programa de Los Morancos (grupo presuntamente humorístico español que basan su supuesta gracia en imitar a personajes populares).


----------



## roal

Cracker Jack said:


> Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas. Ahora me queda claro este asunto. No es cursi decir papá, mamá, sino es infantil.


 
¡Hola a todos!

Veo que, en España, es infantil o para algunos cursi decir "mi mamá" o "mi papá", aquí en Venezuela es lo más común a cualquier edad. "Mi madre" o "mi padre" es sumamente formal. Me causa risa porque sólo me imagino sus caras si oyeran otras "versiones" muy comunes en nosotros, seguro que serían para ustedes super, super cursis . Por ejemplo:

"¡Hola mamita!".
"Mi mami siempre me prepara la comida".
"¿Papi, podrías buscarme cuando salgas del trabajo?".
"¡Mamaita te adoro!".

Las expresiones anteriores son más comunes en niños y adolescentes, pero en adultos seguro todos dicen "mi mamá" y "mi papá". 

No sé si lo han oído pero los latinoamericanos tenemos fama de ser muy cariñosos y acogedores, sobre todo los venezolanos (los de los andes se pasan, son un amor) y los colombianos. Otra cosa, amamos los diminutivos (cosita, vasito, niñito, etc.)... Aunque ¡claro! Cuando se trata de ser serios y formales también nos destacamos. 

Por aquí algo super famoso es "¿Mi amor necesitas algo? Tú me dices y yo te lo hago, te lo pongo o te lo consigo". Como dirían algunos, somos algo regalados (actuar con suma confianza y cordialidad), y eso con cualquiera... Jejejejejeje 


Saludos.


----------



## CarolMamkny

Laztana said:


> En el País Vasco solemos decir "aita" y "ama" así que a mí lo de "papá" y "mamá" me suena bastante cursi pero creo que es por la falta de costumbre. Recuerdo que hace años, cuando conocí a una amiga de Palencia, me llamó la atención que se refiriera a sus padres como "papa" y "mama" sin los acentos, aunque no sé si es típico de Palencia o de mi amiga.
> saludos


 
¡Que interesante! Por fin se de donde viene la palabra "Taita". Siempre habia escuchado a la gente de edad en mi país usar esta expresión en lugar de "Padre" .


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En cuanto a lo de p*a*pa y m*a*ma pronunciados como palabras llanas, en algún sitio he leído que es la pronunciación original del castellano y que a partir del siglo XVIII y por influencia del francés se empezaron a pronunciar como agudas ,pap*á *y mam*á*.

En la zona de Andalucía donde yo vivo se oye p*a*pa y m*a*ma solo en ambientes muy, muy populares y no está muy bien visto por el conjunto de la población que prefiere la forma aguda. 
La forma llana incluso se identifica con el habla de los gitanos que como supongo sabéis no goza de mucho prestigio.


----------



## Laztana

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En cuanto a lo de p*a*pa y m*a*ma pronunciados como palabras llanas, en algún sitio he leído que es la pronunciación original del castellano y que a partir del siglo XVIII y por influencia del francés se empezaron a pronunciar como agudas ,pap*á *y mam*á*.
> 
> En la zona de Andalucía donde yo vivo se oye p*a*pa y m*a*ma solo en ambientes muy, muy populares y no está muy bien visto por el conjunto de la población que prefiere la forma aguda.
> La forma llana incluso se identifica con el habla de los gitanos que como supongo sabéis no goza de mucho prestigio.



ahora que lo comentas sí que es verdad lo de los gitanos, pero mi amiga (de la que hablo un poco más arriba) no era gitana y tampoco era de un pueblo, sino de la ciudad de Palencia. Tal vez alguien de castilla nos puede dar su opinión.
saludos


----------



## bb008

roal said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Veo que, en España, es infantil o para algunos cursi decir "mi mamá" o "mi papá", aquí en Venezuela es lo más común a cualquier edad. "Mi madre" o "mi padre" es sumamente formal. Me causa risa porque sólo me imagino sus caras si oyeran otras "versiones" muy comunes en nosotros, seguro que serían para ustedes super, super cursis . Por ejemplo:
> 
> "¡Hola mamita!".
> "Mi mami siempre me prepara la comida".
> "¿Papi, podrías buscarme cuando salgas del trabajo?".
> "¡Mamaita te adoro!".
> 
> Las expresiones anteriores son más comunes en niños y adolescentes, pero en adultos seguro todos dicen "mi mamá" y "mi papá".
> 
> No sé si lo han oído pero los latinoamericanos tenemos fama de ser muy cariñosos y acogedores, sobre todo los venezolanos (los de los andes se pasan, son un amor) y los colombianos. Otra cosa, amamos los diminutivos (cosita, vasito, niñito, etc.)... Aunque ¡claro! Cuando se trata de ser serios y formales también nos destacamos.
> 
> Por aquí algo super famoso es "¿Mi amor necesitas algo? Tú me dices y yo te lo hago, te lo pongo o te lo consigo". Como dirían algunos, somos algo regalados (actuar con suma confianza y cordialidad), y eso con cualquiera... Jejejejejeje
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hola:

Roal, explicaste muy bien lo de papá y mamá en Venezuela, yo no me veo diciéndole ni siquiera a mis familiares, "Mi madre tal cosa..." o Mi padre cual cosa..." a veces cosa muy rara a mi mamá le digo, "Madre..." (pero en tono de broma) que tal?. Yo no lo veo in infantil ni cursi....jajjajajajajjaja


----------



## pejeman

bb008 said:


> Hola:
> 
> Roal, explicaste muy bien lo de papá y mamá en Venezuela, yo no me veo diciéndole ni siquiera a mis familiares, "Mi madre tal cosa..." o Mi padre cual cosa..." a veces cosa muy rara a mi mamá le digo, "Madre..." (pero en tono de broma) que tal?. Yo no lo veo in infantil ni cursi....jajjajajajajjaja


 
En México las cosas son por el estilo. Casi puedo decir que sólo usamos madre y padre para referirnos al Día de la Madre (el 10 de mayo) y al Día del Padre (tercer domingo de junio).

Acá decimos: ¿Y a dónde vas a llevar a comer a tu mamá el Día de la Madre?  -Mi papá va a salir de viaje y no va a pasar el Día del Padre con nosotros.

Saludos.


----------



## roal

pejeman said:


> En México las cosas son por el estilo. Casi puedo decir que sólo usamos madre y padre para referirnos al Día de la Madre (el 10 de mayo) y al Día del Padre (tercer domingo de junio).
> 
> Acá decimos: ¿Y a dónde vas a llevar a comer a tu mamá el Día de la Madre? -Mi papá va a salir de viaje y no va a pasar el Día del Padre con nosotros.
> 
> Saludos.


 
¡Exacto! Nos pasa de forma similar. Apuesto a que es así en toda latinoamérica... 


Saludos.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Eso de *mi mamá *dicho por adultos es uno de esos rasgos que los españoles consideramos típicamente hispanoamericano y que nos llama mucho la atención.
Nos suena afectado.
También suena afectado, aunque quizá menos, el que uno se dirija a su padre o madre como *mami *o *papi*.
Se admite algo en los niños, pero si yo llamara a mi padre *papi* a mis cuarenta años sonaría como absurdo o infantiloide o como de Ana García Obregón.
Como anécdota personal puedo deciros que tengo una sobrina de dos años  que de repente empezó a llamar a sus padres *papi *y *mami* y la estamos corrigiendo constantemente para que pierda ese hábito seguramente adquirido en la guardería y diga *papá* y *mamá*.


----------



## esedex

En Chile 'papá' y 'mamá' es bastante común. Más formal es 'madre' y 'padre'. Y los jóvenes utilizamos 'viejo' y 'vieja' a veces, lo cual no es irrespetuoso, creo que en Argentina igual lo utilizan así.


----------



## esedex

pejeman said:


> En México las cosas son por el estilo. Casi puedo decir que sólo usamos madre y padre para referirnos al Día de la Madre (el 10 de mayo) y al Día del Padre (tercer domingo de junio).
> 
> Acá decimos: ¿Y a dónde vas a llevar a comer a tu mamá el Día de la Madre?  -Mi papá va a salir de viaje y no va a pasar el Día del Padre con nosotros.
> 
> Saludos.



Qué bueno eso, acá igual es así.


----------



## roal

esedex said:


> En Chile 'papá' y 'mamá' es bastante común. Más formal es 'madre' y 'padre'. Y los jóvenes utilizamos 'viejo' y 'vieja' a veces, lo cual no es irrespetuoso, creo que en Argentina igual lo utilizan así.


 
¡Hola Esedex!

Por aquí también se utiliza eso de "viejo" y "vieja", y tampoco es irrespetuoso. 


Saludos.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En España *viejo* y *vieja *forman parte del argot juvenil y se entiende perfectamente si alguien dice " Le compré un regalo a mi* viejo*", pero yo que ya no soy un adolescente nunca lo diría, lo considero vulgar, como de argot de lumpen callejero.


En Málaga se usa* viejo* para referirse en lenguaje coloquial a un colega, a un amigo "No veas lo que me pasó, viejo ", pero nunca llamaría *vieja *a una chica. Sólo se usa en masculino


----------



## esedex

Yo no sé por qué a veces la gente se escandaliza tanto con respecto al argot. Yo creo que todas los registros del lenguaje son válidos y que además, la innovación de lenguaje se produce principalmente a partir de dicha actitud desestructuralizadora que posee el lenguaje argot u otros registros de este tipo. El lenguaje cambia y es diferente porque es precisamente el ser humano el que lo genera. O sino, nos vamos todos a meter dentro de unas cajas fuertes y en vez de hablar damos golpecitos a la caja y nos comunicamos así.


----------



## xeneize

En Argentina, viejo y vieja son una forma normal para todo, para el padre y la madre, marido y mujer, un amigo, el profesor....
Todo 
No son para nada formas infantiles ni nada de eso.

A mí sí me parece re afectado y cursi decir "mi madre" y "mi padre", de hecho no lo digo casi nunca, me parece muy pijo.

"Mami" y "papi" lo oigo muchísimo en España también, aunque a ustedes no les suene, yo lo escuché mucho....
Bueno Pablo, yo nunca corregiría a mi hija (que no tengo, eh) por eso, pero si a vos no te gusta, entonces.....son gustos personales... 

Viejo con las acepciones descritas por Pablo sí lo oí (me parece) en España, pero no es común.

Carolamky, no creo que el "taita" que decís esté relacionado con el vasco...
"Taita" (o "tata") es una voz que existe en español para designar al padre...(miren el Rae).
Ahora casi desapareció, pero me dijeron que en el español de Argentina existía, y supongo en el de España también.
Es una forma relacionada con la de muchas lenguas europeas (por ejemplo, en rumano se le llama "tata" al padre).

"Yayo", aunque sea más típico de Cataluña, también existe en español (también está en el Rae)...
Y les informo que también en Cerdeña tenemos esa palabra


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

xeneize said:


> "Yayo", aunque sea más típico de Cataluña, también existe en español (también está en el Rae)...
> Y les informo que también en Cerdeña tenemos esa palabra


 
Es que sardos y catalanes somos HERMANÍSIMOS . Yo también opino lo mismo que Pablo: "viejo" suena bastante vulgar; de hecho, creo que ahora ya no está tan de moda decirlo, ¿no? 

Este hilo debería servir para ver que todo en la lengua es muy relativo, puesto que según la ubicación geográfica, las palabras pueden tener una u otra connotación. Es curioso ver que en Argentina decir "mi padre" o "mi madre" es algo afectado, mientras que aquí decir "mi papá" o "mi mamá" es de lo más cursi, como venimos diciendo.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

esedex said:


> Yo no sé por qué a veces la gente se escandaliza tanto con respecto al argot. Yo creo que todas los registros del lenguaje son válidos y que además, la innovación de lenguaje se produce principalmente a partir de dicha actitud desestructuralizadora que posee el lenguaje argot u otros registros de este tipo. El lenguaje cambia y es diferente porque es precisamente el ser humano el que lo genera. O sino, nos vamos todos a meter dentro de unas cajas fuertes y en vez de hablar damos golpecitos a la caja y nos comunicamos así.


 

No me escandalizo. Me refiero a que hay algunas palabras que por nuestra edad o incluso por nuestra ubicación en la vida, preferimos no usar y dejamos que las usen otros, sin que dejen de ser perfectamente válidas.
Sin duda, esos que usan *viejo* en España para referirse a sus padres, a su vez no usan palabras que yo uso.
Los jóvenes no usan palabras de sus padres y al revés y todas son válidas y forman parte del idioma, pero no todos usamos las mismas.
A eso me refería.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> No me escandalizo. Me refiero a que hay algunas palabras que por nuestra edad o incluso por nuestra ubicación en la vida, preferimos no usar y dejamos que las usen otros, sin que dejen de ser perfectamente válidas.
> Sin duda, esos que usan *viejo* en España para referirse a sus padres, a su vez no usan palabras que yo uso.
> Los jóvenes no usan palabras de sus padres y al revés y todas son válidas y forman parte del idioma, pero no todos usamos las mismas.
> A eso me refería.


 
No podría estar más de acuerdo, Pablo.


----------



## esedex

Ok, está muy bien eso Pablo, sólo realicé un comentario a partir de tu frase "_lo considero vulgar, como de argot de lumpen callejero._". Y que por algún motivo, por lo menos a partir de mi castellano (de Chile, de joven, tal vez también algo vulgar o lumpen callejero) me pareció que sonaba algo despectivo. Pero claro, debió ser una malinterpretación.


----------



## totor

BigStick said:


> Bueno, será cursi en España, pero aquí en Cuba es raro que oigas a alguien diciendo "*mi madre*" o "*mi padre*", sino "*mi mamá*" o "*mi papá*"  e incluso "*mami*" o "*papi*" cuando hablan de sus progenitores (sin diferencia de edades).



Esto que dice el cubano BigStick lo podría haber dicho con las mismas palabras el argentino totor.

Tal vez esa sensación de tierra familiar y conocida es otra de las razones por las que el Che se sentía allí como en su propia casa.


----------



## Cosaco

La que encuentro muy extraña es la costumbre, creo que mexicana, de refererise a "*mi papá", "mi mamá" *incluso entre hermanos, como si la relación fuera exclusiva.

-Si mi papá se entera te mata -le dice Juanita a su hermano Pedrito.
-No te preocupes, mi mamá se lo va a decir -responde Pedrito a su hermana Juanita.


----------



## josé león

CarolMamkny said:


> ¡Que interesante! Por fin se de donde viene la palabra "Taita". Siempre habia escuchado a la gente de edad en mi país usar esta expresión en lugar de "Padre" .


 
Lo lamento, pero "taita", es un quichuismo...


----------



## Servando

pejeman said:


> En México las cosas son por el estilo. Casi puedo decir que sólo usamos madre y padre para referirnos al Día de la Madre (el 10 de mayo) y al Día del Padre (tercer domingo de junio).
> ...
> Saludos.


 
Agrego al comentario de pejeman, que en México puede parecer hasta frío, cuando alguien se dirige a ellos como "padre o madre", somos muy afectivos y no es raro


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

esedex said:


> Ok, está muy bien eso Pablo, sólo realicé un comentario a partir de tu frase "_lo considero vulgar, como de argot de lumpen callejero._". Y que por algún motivo, por lo menos a partir de mi castellano (de Chile, de joven, tal vez también algo vulgar o lumpen callejero) me pareció que sonaba algo despectivo. Pero claro, debió ser una malinterpretación.


 

Je,je,no tenía ninguna intención despectiva, solo descriptiva de como suena aquí eso de *mi viejo*.
Lamento que te lo pareciera, de verdad.


----------



## Servando

pejeman said:


> En México las cosas son por el estilo. Casi puedo decir que sólo usamos madre y padre para referirnos al Día de la Madre (el 10 de mayo) y al Día del Padre (tercer domingo de junio).
> ...
> Saludos.


 
Agrego al comentario de pejeman, que en México puede parecer hasta frío, cuando alguien se dirige a ellos como "padre o madre", somos muy afectivos, sobre todo con nuestra "madre" y no es raro, ni mal visto, que un adulto de 40 años diga "oye mami..." incluso en público.


----------



## María Madrid

iaf said:


> Personalmente, siempre pensé exactamente lo que bien explicas.
> Pero hoy en día, si dices en Argentina "mi madre/mi padre", te miran como diciendo "¡qué anticuada!" o "¡qué autoritarios serán en su casa!" Una amiga me comentó incluso que pensaba yo decía "mi padre" porque no sería mi padre biológico...


Vale, pero es que yo hablo de cómo se interpreta en España, no en Argentina. 

Si un argentino dice mi mamá, no voy a pensar  habla como un niño de tres años porque es tonto, por más que esa expresión esté totalmente alejada de nuestra manera de hablar. De la misma manera supongo que un argentino medianamente culto, antes que descalificarme por anticuada asumirá que en España hablamos diferente. Saludos,


----------



## xeneize

Hola, no creo "taita" o "tata" sea un "quichuismo", tal vez en Sudámerica, pero como pone la Rae vendría del latín "tata" (padre), y, como ya les dije, se dice en muchos idiomas europeos entre los cuales el rumano, él también idioma neolatino.

Tradu, mirá que lo de "mi madre", más que por el uso argentino, a mí me suena bastante afectado también porque en Cerdeña solemos decir "mia mamma", mientras que en Italia por lo que oí y por lo que me comentaron casi todos dicen "mia madre"...
Si le echás una mirada, hay un hilo igual a este en el foro de italiano...
Chau


----------



## María Madrid

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Está claro que es así por influencia del catalán. Del mismo modo que muchos niños castellanohablantes llaman a sus abuelas "yaya" (del catalán _iaia_).


¡Qué curioso! En Andalucía es muy común decir yaya y nunca pensé que viniera del catalán... ¿quizá es alguna voz antigua que ha permanecido en el andaluz y en el catalán pero se ha perdido en otras partes? Saludos,


----------



## María Madrid

roal said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Veo que, en España, es infantil o para algunos cursi decir "mi mamá" o "mi papá", aquí en Venezuela es lo más común a cualquier edad. "Mi madre" o "mi padre" es sumamente formal. Me causa risa porque sólo me imagino sus caras si oyeran otras "versiones" muy comunes en nosotros, seguro que serían para ustedes super, super cursis . Por ejemplo:
> 
> "¡Hola mamita!".
> "Mi mami siempre me prepara la comida".
> "¿Papi, podrías buscarme cuando salgas del trabajo?".
> "¡Mamaita te adoro!".
> 
> Las expresiones anteriores son más comunes en niños y adolescentes, pero en adultos seguro todos dicen "mi mamá" y "mi papá".
> 
> No sé si lo han oído pero los latinoamericanos tenemos fama de ser muy cariñosos y acogedores, sobre todo los venezolanos (los de los andes se pasan, son un amor) y los colombianos. Otra cosa, amamos los diminutivos (cosita, vasito, niñito, etc.)... Aunque ¡claro! Cuando se trata de ser serios y formales también nos destacamos.
> 
> Por aquí algo super famoso es "¿Mi amor necesitas algo? Tú me dices y yo te lo hago, te lo pongo o te lo consigo". Como dirían algunos, somos algo regalados (actuar con suma confianza y cordialidad), y eso con cualquiera... Jejejejejeje
> 
> Saludos.


 
¡Qué barbaridad! ¿No habéis oído eso de que menos es más?


----------



## xeneize

Y ahora vos que calificás el uso americano de "barbaridad".....
Y luego te ofendés por el argentino???
Mirá vos....Coraje no te falta


----------



## María Madrid

xeneize said:


> "Taita" (o "tata") es una voz que existe en español para designar al padre...(miren el Rae).


Pues la primera vez que oigo que tata tiene que ver con el padre. La tata siempre ha sido para mí la señora que se encarga de cuidar a los niños. Como nanny en inglés. Mi tata Carmen!!! Los hijos de Julio Iglesias, que esos sí que son pijos hablando, la llamaban la seño, pero en general todo el mundo se refería a su tata. Ahora ya no es tan habitual tener tata como antes. Saludos,


----------



## Servando

xeneize said:


> Hola, no creo "taita" o "tata" sea un "quichuismo", tal vez en Sudámerica, pero como pone la Rae vendría del latín "tata" (padre), ...
> Chau


 

Vaya, no conocía el origen de "tata" (para llamar al padre). No me atrevo a decir que aquí no se usa, porque solo la he escuchado en películas (mexicanas y de las viejas con Pedro Infante), cuando el personaje proviene del campo. 
Tenemos un personaje de nuestra historia "Tata Vasco", que era Don Vasco de Quiroga, uno de los frailes evangelizadores.


----------



## mjmuak

María Madrid said:


> ¡Qué curioso! En Andalucía es muy común decir yaya y nunca pensé que viniera del catalán... ¿quizá es alguna voz antigua que ha permanecido en el andaluz y en el catalán pero se ha perdido en otras partes? Saludos,


 
¡Hola!

La verdad es que no tengo ni idea, pero yo siempre he pensado que era por la influencia del catalán en los emigrantes andaluces, que no son pocos, porque a mí lo de "la yaya y el yayo" me recuerda a mis primos que viven allí, yo no lo uso, ni nadie que yo conozca que no haya vivido por aquellas tierras. ¡Y el DRAE lo reconoce y todo!

*yayo**, ya**.*
(De or. inc.).

*1. *m. y f. *abuelo.*
*2. *m. pl. El *yayo* y la *yaya.*


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

María Madrid said:


> ¡Qué curioso! En Andalucía es muy común decir yaya y nunca pensé que viniera del catalán... ¿quizá es alguna voz antigua que ha permanecido en el andaluz y en el catalán pero se ha perdido en otras partes? Saludos,


 
Yo estaba convenciza de que "yaya" era sólo castellano de Cataluña, pero ya veo que no: yaya He buscado en el Alcover Moll, la joya de la lexicografía catalana, y, la verdad, no me ha sido de gran ayuda, puesto que dice que es _abulela_ en lenguaje infantil

*IAIA *_f. _
Àvia, en llenguatge infantil (or., occ., val., bal.). «No té iaia»: es diu d'un qui es lloa a ell mateix. *a) La iaia: *la Quaresma, concebuda pel poble com una dona vella (Eiv.). «Sa nit darrera dels darrers dies feim tancar ses cases de tots vents, perquè la Iaia no entri; i per bé que facem, tanmateix entra» (Eiv.).
    Fon.: јáјə (or., men., eiv.); јáјɛ (Ll.); јáјa (Tamarit de la L., Tortosa, val.).
    Etim.: variant infantil de _àvia._

Lo curioso es que aquí nadie dice "mi mamá" ni "mi papá", en cambio sí se oye "mi yayo" o "mi yaya".


----------



## totor

CarolMamkny said:


> ¡Que interesante! Por fin se de donde viene la palabra "Taita". Siempre habia escuchado a la gente de edad en mi país usar esta expresión en lugar de "Padre" .





xeneize said:


> Carolamky, no creo que el "taita" que decís esté relacionado con el vasco...
> "Taita" (o "tata") es una voz que existe en español para designar al padre...(miren el Rae).
> Ahora casi desapareció, pero me dijeron que en el español de Argentina existía, y supongo en el de España también.





josé león said:


> Lo lamento, pero "taita", es un quichuismo...





xeneize said:


> Hola, no creo "taita" o "tata" sea un "quichuismo", tal vez en Sudámerica, pero como pone la Rae vendría del latín "tata" (padre), y, como ya les dije, se dice en muchos idiomas europeos entre los cuales el rumano, él también idioma neolatino.



¡Qué gracioso, me estoy haciendo un banquete con esto!

¿Saben qué significa *taita* por mis pagos?

Es una palabra absolutamente lunfarda que quiere decir *camorrero*, *pendenciero*: los *taitas* del arrabal.

¡Ojo! No digo que no signifique también lo que ustedes dicen, sino que cuando a un porteño le hablan del taita, lo primero que se le viene a la cabeza es algo parecido a esto.


----------



## pejeman

Bueno, ya encarrerado el gato...

En Sonora a los abuelos se les dice "papanino" y "mamanina" y entre los que somos broncos de a tiro, se dice "mi apá" y "mi amá" y "oye apá ¿me das permiso de ir al baile? Y el viejo contesta, lo que diga tu amá.

Saludos.


----------



## María Madrid

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Yo estaba convenciza de que "yaya" era sólo castellano de Cataluña, pero ya veo que no: yaya He buscado en el Alcover Moll, la joya de la lexicografía catalana, y, la verdad, no me ha sido de gran ayuda, puesto que dice que es _abulela_ en lenguaje infantil


A ver si yaya viajó de Andalucía a Cataluña con los emigrantes y no a la inversa... Saludos,


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, mi interpretación fue esa porque me faltaba el comentario inicial..
Lo siento.

Dejemos este del "patio", de todas formas....

Totor, eso del taita como guapo ya lo sabía....
pero en algún lugar en Argentina no existía también con la acepción de "padre"??...
O eso más bien sería "tata"??
La Rae también recoge "tata" con esta acepción en Argentina...
¿Qué opinás?...


----------



## iaf

María Madrid said:


> Vale, pero es que yo hablo de cómo se interpreta en España, no en Argentina.
> 
> Si un argentino dice mi mamá, no voy a pensar habla como un niño de tres años porque es tonto, por más que esa expresión esté totalmente alejada de nuestra manera de hablar. De la misma manera supongo que un argentino medianamente culto, antes que descalificarme por anticuada asumirá que en España hablamos diferente. Saludos,



Pues yo hablaba de una experiencia personal, ¿puedo?... 

Además confirmo que en Argentina es de lo más común decir "mamá" y "papá".
(Por favor releer si quedan dudas)

Por lo demás, no hace falta preocuparse por el grado de cultura de los argentinos, que con quienes tienen tonada extranjera sabemos ser muy cordiales y considerados . 
Mi caso es que hablo perfectamente como una argentina y por eso sí puede llamar la atención. Tampoco me amoldé a España para decir "madre" y "padre" - lo de "amoldarme" no me va, nombro a mis padres por nombre de pila y no soy menos cariñosa por eso...

Saludos, iaf.


----------



## totor

xeneize said:


> pero en algún lugar en Argentina no existía también con la acepción de "padre"??...
> O eso más bien sería "tata"??



En el interior (y al decir interior no me refiero a las diferentes provincias de la república, sino en el campo, en cualquier provincia), suele decirse *tata* al padre, y lo usual es también tratarlo de usted.


----------



## xeneize

totor said:


> En el interior (y al decir interior no me refiero a las diferentes provincias de la república, sino en el campo, en cualquier provincia), suele decirse *tata* al padre, y lo usual es también tratarlo de usted.


 

Gracias por la precisación.
Y vos pensás que todavía haya gente que utiliza esta forma?...


----------



## chics

Aquí la *tata *y el _tete_ son mi hermano y mi hermana, exclusivo para menores de cinco años de edad.


----------



## mirx

xeneize said:


> Gracias por la precisación.
> Y vos pensás que todavía haya gente que utiliza esta forma?...


 

En el campo en México, los abuelos son tatas, en abuelo es "tata" y la abuela es la "nana".


----------



## krolaina

iaf said:


> nombro a mis padres por nombre de pila y no soy menos cariñosa por eso...


 
Pero estarás de acuerdo en que no es "lo normal", ¿no? 



chics said:


> Aquí la *tata *y el _tete_ son mi hermano y mi hermana, exclusivo para menores de cinco años de edad.


 
Por aquí la tata sería la niñera... muchas personas, ya mayores, se siguen acordando de sus tatas, personas que los cuidaron cuando eran pequeños.


----------



## heidita

iaf said:


> Por lo demás, no hace falta preocuparse por el grado de cultura de los argentinos, que con quienes tienen tonada extranjera sabemos ser muy cordiales y considerados .


 
Afortunadamente igual que los españoles.



> lo de "amoldarme" no me va,


 
Interesante tema para la sección de "cultural discussions". 

Yo soy extranjera y a mí sí me va amoldarme. Yo hablo exactamente como los españoles. Ya que vivo aquí, a mí sí me parece lo adecuado.

Interesante lo que parece ocurrir en Andalucía. Siempre me llamó la antención que cuando solían hablar dos hermanos de su propia madre delante de mí, decían: Mi madre decía...¿Por qué no "Mamá decía..."? Parecía que los dos tuvieran dos madres distintas. No sé si es común esta forma de hablar. Ellos eran de Sevilla. 

En Madrid, los abuelos se denominan "Yaya y yayo". Mi marido llama sus padres "mamá y papá" hablando con ellos, pero mi madre y padre, cuando habla con los demás.


----------



## krolaina

heidita said:


> En Madrid, los abuelos se denominan "Yaya y yayo". Mi marido llama sus padres "mamá y papá" hablando con ellos, pero mi madre y padre, cuando habla con los demás.


 
Y luego también están los derivados, como lelo y lela que dicen los niños pequeños cuando empiezan a hablar y no pueden pronunciar bien todavía. Luego queda...yo sigo llamando a los míos "lelo/a", aunque parece que les llamo bobos a los pobres...


----------



## chics

> Siempre me llamó la antención que cuando solían hablar dos hermanos de su propia madre delante de mí, decían: Mi madre decía...¿Por qué no "Mamá decía..."? Parecía que los dos tuvieran dos madres distintas. No sé si es común esta forma de hablar. Ellos eran de Sevilla.


 
Eso es lo más habitual por aquí si hay terceras personas presentes, en este caso, tú. También digo "mi madre" hablando con mi tía, por ejemplo.


----------



## Jellby

heidita said:


> Siempre me llamó la antención que cuando solían hablar dos hermanos de su propia madre delante de mí, decían: Mi madre decía...¿Por qué no "Mamá decía..."? Parecía que los dos tuvieran dos madres distintas.



Más que depender de quién esté delante, depende de a quién se le hable. Supongamos que A y B son hermanos, y C no.

A, hablando a C: Mi madre decía que dos y dos son cuatro.
B, hablando a A: No, mamá no decía eso, decía que dos y dos son veintidós.


----------



## chics

Cierto, y si el hermano lo dice a ambos, pues "mi madre".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

krolaina said:


> Por aquí la tata sería la niñera... muchas personas, ya mayores, se siguen acordando de sus tatas, personas que los cuidaron cuando eran pequeños.


 
Pues como decía Chics, aquí _tata_ significa _hermana_ y, curiosamente, es una palabra que tan sólo utilizan los castellanohablantes... ¿Quizás en Andalucía _tata_ es hermana en lenguaje infantil? Lo digo porque un número muy importante de los castellanohablantes que hay aquí son de origen andaluz.

Pablo, tú que eres del sur, ¿te suena que esto pueda ser así?


----------



## Jellby

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Pues como decía Chics, aquí _tata_ significa _hermana_ y, curiosamente, es una palabra que tan sólo utilizan los castellanohablantes...



El DRAE dice:

*tato.*
1. m. afect. coloq. Hermano pequeño, o niño en general

*tata.*
2. f. coloq. Voz de cariño con que se designa a una hermana.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Pues entonces igual lo de tata como niñera es un "madrileñismo"... Digo yo...


----------



## krolaina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Pues entonces igual lo de tata como niñera es un "madrileñismo"... Digo yo...


 
De hecho...¿os acordáis de aquella serie sobre una niñera...The Nanny?. En italiano está traducido como La Tata. ¿Italianismo?


----------



## heidita

Jellby said:


> A, hablando a C: Mi madre decía que dos y dos son cuatro.
> B, hablando a A: No, *mi madre* no decía eso, decía que dos y dos son veintidós.


 
Eso es lo que me sorprendía, jellby. Era hablando* entre ellos*. No sé si no he dejado es o claro. De ahí que parecía que tuvieran dos madres distintas. (que no era el caso)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

krolaina said:


> De hecho...¿os acordáis de aquella serie sobre una niñera...The Nanny?. En italiano está traducido como La Tata. ¿Italianismo?


 
Anda... pues veo que sí es cierto que en italiano _tata_ es niñera: 

_s. f_. voce infantile per indicare la bambinaia o in genere la donna che ha cura di un bambino. DIM. _tatina_.

Yo siempre lo había oído como "hermana". Aquí para "niñera" solemos decir "canguro"; pero, bueno, ya me estoy desviando demasiado del tema original del hilo...


----------



## Jellby

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Pues entonces igual lo de tata como niñera es un "madrileñismo"... Digo yo...



No necesariamente, es otra acepción:

1. f. coloq. Niñera y, por ext., muchacha de servicio.


----------



## xeneize

Hola, "tata" en italiano es niñera tal y como en Madrid, por lo menos en algunas zonas de Italia (no sé si dondequiera).
Pero, como puso Jellby, "tata" como "niñera" la primera acepción que da el Rae...
Se viene del latín _tata_, igual que _taita_.
Luego, en España tomó un significado, en América otro...


----------



## roal

María Madrid said:


> ¡Qué barbaridad! ¿No habéis oído eso de que menos es más?


 
¡Hola a todos!

¿Qué exactamente te parece una barbaridad? 

Por estos lados cuando damos "más" o "menos" siempre obtendrás "más" . Y para nada dudo en la certeza (para ciertos casos) de ese dicho que algunos dicen, "poquito pero bendito"...


Saludos.


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, como se nota, las expresiones a veces pueden parecer, a diferentes oídos, de diferentes maneras...
Sin por eso ser tachados de "ignorantes", ya que no es así, por parte de quien presume saber, pero en realidad no sabe....
A buen entendedor....

Roal, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con vos, respecto de lo de "poquito pero bendito" 

Saludos para Venezuela


----------



## bb008

roal said:


> ¡Hola Esedex!
> 
> Por aquí también se utiliza eso de "viejo" y "vieja", y tampoco es irrespetuoso.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 
También Vejuco/Vejuquita o Vejuca/Vejuquita... con cariño, eso es muy cierto.


----------



## Laztana

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Pues como decía Chics, aquí _tata_ significa _hermana_ y, curiosamente, es una palabra que tan sólo utilizan los castellanohablantes... ¿Quizás en Andalucía _tata_ es hermana en lenguaje infantil? Lo digo porque un número muy importante de los castellanohablantes que hay aquí son de origen andaluz.
> 
> Pablo, tú que eres del sur, ¿te suena que esto pueda ser así?



Hola,
yo soy del norte y para mí la tata es la hermana, de toda la vida, aunque es una palabra que sólo usaba de niña. Nunca la había oido como "niñera" y muchos menos como "padre". También desconocía la palabra "taita". 

Un saludo para los foreros de Sudamérica, me parecen muy interesantes las diferencias que existen entre el español de aquí y el de allí.


----------



## roal

xeneize said:


> Bueno, como se nota, las expresiones a veces pueden parecer, a diferentes oídos, de diferentes maneras...
> Sin por eso ser tachados de "ignorantes", ya que no es así, por parte de quien presume saber, pero en realidad no sabe....
> A buen entendedor....
> 
> Roal, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con vos, respecto de lo de "poquito pero bendito"
> 
> Saludos para Venezuela


 
¡Muchas gracias! 

Así es Xeneize. Cuando se trata de costumbres (aceptables) del uso del lenguaje por regiones, no hay errores, es decir, somos dueños de nuestro léxico, es algo que nos enriquece e identifica, y lo bonito de todo es compartir con otros estas diferencias... 

Saludos también por tu tierra.


----------



## totor

xeneize said:


> Gracias por la precisación.
> Y vos pensás que todavía haya gente que utiliza esta forma?...



Eso no te lo podría asegurar. Más bien se debe haber ido perdiendo, como tantas otras cosas.


----------



## María Madrid

krolaina said:


> Por aquí la tata sería la niñera... muchas personas, ya mayores, se siguen acordando de sus tatas, personas que los cuidaron cuando eran pequeños.


 
¿Me estás llamando mayor? Es cierto que ya no es tan común tener tata, pero no hay que tener 50 años para haber tenido tata! No creo que sea una palabra totalmente en desuso, en el sentido de niñera, aclaro. Saludos,


----------



## María Madrid

roal said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> ¿Qué exactamente te parece una barbaridad?
> 
> Por estos lados cuando damos "más" o "menos" siempre obtendrás "más" . Y para nada dudo en la certeza (para ciertos casos) de ese dicho que algunos dicen, "poquito pero bendito"...
> 
> 
> Saludos.


Repito y espero que esta vez no lo borren:

*barbaridad**.*


*4. *f. coloq. Cantidad grande o excesiva. _Ganan barbaridades de dinero._
*qué **~**. **1. *loc. interj. U. para indicar asombro, admiración, extrañeza.
*una **~**. **1. *loc. adv. Muchísimo, excesivamente. _Sufre una barbaridad._

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

Barbaridad, al menos en España, tiene varios significados, la interjección marcada en fucsia es a la que yo me refería, no estaba llamando bárbaro a nadie en el sentido de brutal o necio. Lamento enormemente que no se entienda en otros sitios. No es nada ofensivo, simplemente una expresión de sorpresa. Saludos,


----------



## faranji

xeneize said:


> Hola, no creo "taita" o "tata" sea un "quichuismo", tal vez en Sudámerica, pero como pone la Rae vendría del latín "tata" (padre), y, como ya les dije, se dice en muchos idiomas europeos entre los cuales el rumano, él también idioma neolatino.


 
Hay un _tata_ de innegable raíz quechua. Piensa en el Inti Tata, 'padre sol', el dios más poderoso del panteón inca, consorte y hermano de la Mama Quilla.


----------



## faranji

Cosaco said:


> La que encuentro muy extraña es la costumbre, creo que mexicana, de refererise a "*mi papá", "mi mamá" *incluso entre hermanos, como si la relación fuera exclusiva.
> 
> -Si mi papá se entera te mata -le dice Juanita a su hermano Pedrito.
> -No te preocupes, mi mamá se lo va a decir -responde Pedrito a su hermana Juanita.


 
Esto sí que es interesante! ¿Alguien nos puede confirmar dónde se da este uso?


----------



## pejeman

faranji said:


> Esto sí que es interesante! ¿Alguien nos puede confirmar dónde se da este uso?


 
Yo mero. Así lo usamos en México.

Saludos.


----------



## xeneize

Es increíble esta asonancia entre quechua y latín para indicar al _tata _(padre)......


----------



## Hidrocálida

xeneize said:


> Es increíble esta asonancia entre quechua y latín para indicar al _tata _(padre)......


Hola:
¡Un dato que te asombrarà mas!
En tarasco (lengua utilizada por la poblaciòn indigena desde antes de la conquista en Michoacan,Mexico) Tata significa *Amado padre* y es asi como aùn hoy dia se dirigen  a su padre o a* tata Dios.*
Saludos


----------



## krolaina

María Madrid said:


> ¿Me estás llamando mayor? Es cierto que ya no es tan común tener tata, pero no hay que tener 50 años para haber tenido tata! No creo que sea una palabra totalmente en desuso, en el sentido de niñera, aclaro. Saludos,


 
Hola María.

No, no te llamo mayor. La verdad es que hablaba de mi. Me refiero a que si sigues teniendo contacto después de los años con la persona que te cuidó, (quienes hayan tenido), sigues usando el término "tata". Ayer vi a mi tata, me llamó mi tata...
Estoy de acuerdo en que no es una palabra en desuso.
Besos.


----------



## chaquira16

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En cuanto a lo de p*a*pa y m*a*ma pronunciados como palabras llanas, en algún sitio he leído que es la pronunciación original del castellano y que a partir del siglo XVIII y por influencia del francés se empezaron a pronunciar como agudas ,pap*á *y mam*á*.
> 
> En la zona de Andalucía donde yo vivo se oye p*a*pa y m*a*ma solo en ambientes muy, muy populares y no está muy bien visto por el conjunto de la población que prefiere la forma aguda.
> La forma llana incluso se identifica con el habla de los gitanos que como supongo sabéis no goza de mucho prestigio.


 
¿Estoy confundida o he oído bien que los gitanos suelen emplear "opá", "omá", y sus diminutivos ("opaíto"/"omaíta")?


----------



## María Madrid

krolaina said:


> Hola María.
> 
> No, no te llamo mayor. La verdad es que hablaba de mi. Me refiero a que si sigues teniendo contacto después de los años con la persona que te cuidó, (quienes hayan tenido), sigues usando el término "tata". Ayer vi a mi tata, me llamó mi tata...
> Estoy de acuerdo en que no es una palabra en desuso.
> Besos.


Vale, me quedo más tranquila,  Sí, es cierto, aunque seas adulto sigues diciendo "mi tata". Es como si dijeras mi prima o mi abuelo. Saludos,


----------



## roal

María Madrid said:


> Repito y espero que esta vez no lo borren:
> 
> *barbaridad**.*
> 
> 
> *4. *f. coloq. Cantidad grande o excesiva. _Ganan barbaridades de dinero._
> *qué **~**. **1. *loc. interj. U. para indicar asombro, admiración, extrañeza.
> *una **~**. **1. *loc. adv. Muchísimo, excesivamente. _Sufre una barbaridad._
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> Barbaridad, al menos en España, tiene varios significados, la interjección marcada en fucsia es a la que yo me refería, no estaba llamando bárbaro a nadie en el sentido de brutal o necio. Lamento enormemente que no se entienda en otros sitios. No es nada ofensivo, simplemente una expresión de sorpresa. Saludos,


 
¡Hola María Madrid!

Muchas gracias por aclararlo, de todas formas te aseguro que no pensé nada malo, si no más bien que te asombraste con mi comentario . Quise decir: ¿qué exactamente es lo que te asombra? Supongo que lo regalados que somos los latinoamericanos...  


Saludos desde Venezuela.


----------



## Betildus

María Madrid said:


> ¡Qué barbaridad! ¿No habéis oído eso de que menos es más?


 
Hola:
   Dije que hoy amanecí "oli"............¿no entendí por qué es una barbaridad María, lo que escribió roal?
Preguntas aparte, lo que son las cosas, veo que me he quedado pegada en la infancia, o soy cursi, o ya ni sé lo que soy. Por estos lados se dice:
- Tata, al abuelo (no, a la abuela)
- Mi papá, mi apá, mi viejo, mi papito, mi viejito
- Mi mamá, mi amá, mi vieja, mi mamita, mi viejita..........o como me dice mi hija: "la viejesora".
Aquí, la palabra viejo(a) tiene una connotación de cariño, no peyorativa.

Saludos.


----------



## xeneize

Hidrocálida said:


> Hola:
> ¡Un dato que te asombrarà mas!
> En tarasco (lengua utilizada por la poblaciòn indigena desde antes de la conquista en Michoacan,Mexico) Tata significa *Amado padre* y es asi como aùn hoy dia se dirigen a su padre o a* tata Dios.*
> Saludos


 

Bueno, en Argentina un _tatadiós_ es una especie de _mantis religiosa_, o sea un insecto, un bichito...
Por esto de _tata_, también en los idiomas eslavos (ruso, serbio, polaco, etc...) quiere decir _papá_....Y no creo que los serbios hayan tenido relación con los quechuas ni con los mayas 
Así que, es algo rarísimo....


----------



## Fernando

Creo que todos tienen relación con lo primero que dicen los niños, así que hay cierta tendencia a que sea universal: ta-ta, pa-pa, ma-ma.


----------



## xeneize

Podría ser una explicación, Fernando..De hecho, si no sería un lindo misterio.


----------



## bb008

Fernando said:


> Creo que todos tienen relación con lo primero que dicen los niños, así que hay cierta tendencia a que sea universal: ta-ta, pa-pa, ma-ma.


 
yo tengo conocidos que a sus padres y abuelos indipendientemente de la edad,(ya son mayores), le dicen: "mi a pá" y "mi a má"... y tengo una amiga que le decía a una tía: "mi tati"...


----------



## María Madrid

roal said:


> ¡Hola María Madrid!
> 
> Muchas gracias por aclararlo, de todas formas te aseguro que no pensé nada malo, si no más bien que te asombraste con mi comentario . Quise decir: ¿qué exactamente es lo que te asombra? Supongo que lo regalados que somos los latinoamericanos...
> 
> 
> Saludos desde Venezuela.


Pues sí, quería decir justamente eso. En mis oídos hispanos (ibéricos) resulta abrumadora esa manera de hablar, por más que sepa que allí sea lo habitual, y sigue sorprendiéndome tanto barroquismo verbal. Saludos desde los Madriles,


----------



## Tadatos

heidita said:


> Interesante lo que parece ocurrir en Andalucía. Siempre me llamó la antención que cuando solían hablar dos hermanos de su propia madre delante de mí, decían: Mi madre decía...¿Por qué no "Mamá decía..."? Parecía que los dos tuvieran dos madres distintas. No sé si es común esta forma de hablar.Ellos eran de Sevilla.





heidita said:


> Eso es lo que me sorprendía, jellby. Era hablando* entre ellos*.


*Yo soy de Andalucia,* pero no de Sevilla, *y jamas he escuchado hablar a dos hermanos asi.*
En Andalucia cuando los hermanos hablan entre ellos dicen "Mamá decia", nunca dirian "Mi madre decia" entre dos hermanos, por lo que eso es algo fuera de lo común en Andalucia, y en el resto del mundo.







TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Pues como decía Chics, aquí _tata_ significa _hermana_ y, curiosamente, es una palabra que tan sólo utilizan los castellanohablantes... ¿Quizás en Andalucía _tata_ es hermana en lenguaje infantil? Lo digo porque un número muy importante de los castellanohablantes que hay aquí son de origen andaluz.


Yo soy andaluz y en aqui "tata" tambien significa hermana.


.


----------



## davi09

CarolMamkny said:


> ¡Que interesante! Por fin se de donde viene la palabra "Taita". Siempre habia escuchado a la gente de edad en mi país usar esta expresión en lugar de "Padre" .


 
Taita proviene del latin 'tata' que significa padre.


----------



## María Madrid

Betildus said:


> ....¿no entendí por qué es una barbaridad María, lo que escribió roal?


 
Por tercera vez:

Remito al mensaje número 81 de este hilo (en la misma página que el mensaje tuyo con la pregunta, un poco más arriba) para ver lo que significa ¡qué barbaridad!, interjeción incluida en el diccionario de la RAE.

Visto lo visto, prometo no volver a decir qué barbaridad delante de nadie de América que no haya vivido en España y lo comprenda. Saludos,


----------



## Argónida

chaquira16 said:


> ¿Estoy confundida o he oído bien que los gitanos suelen emplear "opá", "omá", y sus diminutivos ("opaíto"/"omaíta")?


 
Yo no se lo he escuchado específicamente a los gitanos. Desconozco su origen, pero en algunas partes de Andalucía el padre y la madre son efectivamente "opá" y "omá" (cuando uno se dirige a ellos directamente, si no son "mi padre" y "mi madre").

También existen "pae" y "mae", "mama" y "papa" (como ya se ha dicho) y supongo que otras muchas variantes.

Me uno a todos los que han dicho que aquí decir "mi mamá" y "mi papá" (a no ser que te estés dirigiendo directamente a ellos como hijo) suena infantil, incluso cursi. Ya ni hablar de "mami" y "papi" o "mamita" y "papito".

Por último, lo que en algunos mensajes se ha definido como "ser regalado", aquí lo consideraríamos "ser empalagoso", teniendo en cuenta que la mayor o menor verborrea o el porcentaje de diminutivos no necesariamente van asociados a un mayor o menor grado de cariño. Todo ello teniendo en cuenta que, desde luego, el punto de vista varía según a lo que uno esté acostumbrado. Y en la sensación que a mí me produce coincido con María Madrid: ¡qué barbaridad! (resulta abrumador, apabullante, excesivo..., si así se entiende mejor).


----------



## xeneize

Para mí en cambio eso es muy lindo, si no se exagera.
Por lo de "mi padre", tengo que decir que a mí también, como a todos los hispanoamericanos que postearon, no me parece natural decirlo así.
Saludos


----------



## bb008

Hola:

En algunas partes de la zona oriental de Venezuela, hay persona que dice: maíta o y paíto o (pronuncian otra o al final) incluso muchos cosas las nombran y colocan la o al final), no pregunten porqué, realmente no lo sé.


----------



## davi09

En mi pais suena demasiado formal usar 'padre o madre.' En el lenguaje hablado no usamos esas palabras. Tienen un tono mas bien grotesco ya que solo lo usamos en insultos o cuando estamos disgustados.


----------



## borgonyon

Pues, ¿qué puedo decir?, al igual que los demás latinoamericanos, estoy de acuerdo que lo común es mamá y papá, incluso amá y apá [como buen sonorense].
Pero… me refiero a mis padres --muy a menudo-- como "padre" y "madre". No les digo "papá esto o aquello", ni "mamá esto y aquello". Les digo "madre aquí y allá" o "padre aquí y allá". No se de donde lo agarré, pero siempre lo he hecho.
Unos primos de mi mujer --cubanos-- les dicen "el padre" y "la madre". "¿Está la madre?" "¿has visto al padre?" ¡Y se refieren a sus propios padres!
Alguien mencionó eso de decir "mi papá", aunque hablamos entre hermanos. Otra vaina mía es decirles "tu papá/mamá", cuando hablo con mis hermanos. ¡Son vainas mías que no se de donde las agarré!
En mi tierra también es común referirse a ellos como "los jefecitos", "el jefecito", "la jefecita", "mi jefe", "mi jefa".
Ha estado muy interesante todo este asunto…
¡Salud!


----------



## heidita

Por cierto, no sé si se ha mencionado que sobre todo en ambientes rurales y de gente muy mayor, incluso hoy, se sigue diciendo madre y padre (como forma de respeto ) a los padres y ¡se les llama de Usted!


----------



## María Madrid

6 páginas hablando de papá y mamá/padre y madre y ni siquiera estamos en desacuerdo... Freud tendría algo que decir al respecto. 

Resumiendo, América: papa/papi mamá/mami. España: padre y madre cuando hablamos con otros y papá/mamá para el ámbito privado. Y en todos los sitios hay variaciones locales diversas. Saludos,


----------



## Argónida

heidita said:


> Por cierto, no sé si se ha mencionado que sobre todo en ambientes rurales y de gente muy mayor, incluso hoy, se sigue diciendo madre y padre (como forma de respeto ) a los padres y ¡se les llama de Usted!


 
Sin ir más lejos, mi madre y sus hermanos lo hacían con sus padres (ya no, porque desgraciadamente no pueden). Son de un pueblo, es verdad. Mi padre y sus hermanos, sin embargo, no tenían esa costumbre, y son de una capital. A lo mejor tiene algo que ver.


----------



## artfebi

Creo que en Colombia ambas formas suenan bien y sin problemas. Aunque en lo coloquial es más común decir "mi mamá" y "mi papá" y en plural (para incluirles a los dos) se dice: "mis padres". Acá uno se refiere a padre y madre cuando se habla con más respeto o formalidad, o para llenar datos en algún documento.
En forma más burda o jocosa, la gente suele decir: "vaya dígale a su mama" (sin acentuación) como si lo dijera en italiano. Es una forma muy utilizada por los campesinos, por ejemplo.


----------



## shoam

Una interesante curiosidad:

Cuando hablo con cualquiera que no sean mis hermanos es siempre “mi mamá”, si hablo con ellos es simplemente “mamá”.
 
Lo curioso (al menos en Argentina) es que los chilenos o los mexicanos –y quien sabe cuantos más- dicen “mi mamá” cuando le hablan a un hermano y se refieren al progenitor en común. 
Si yo le dijera a mi hermano algo así como “_mi mamá me dijo tal cosa_”, me miraría raro y diría _“¿tu mamá?, ¿Qué, no es la mía también?_"


----------



## ECDS

Siempre me ha horrorizado lo de "mami" o "papi", a pesar de que mis amigos lo decían aún en la universidad, hasta el punto de decir mamaita y papaito cuando me ponía cariñoso con ellos. Eso de niño, ahora ni se me ocurre.

Lo de mi mamá/mi madre..., ya está muy hablado. Tal vez sea porque aquí, hasta hace muy poco era muy común de el trato de usted con los padres. Por otro lado, si mi padre la llama Loli y yo la llamo mamá, llamarla mi mamá sería como llamarla "mi Loli". 

En la Sevilla "popular" es/era común decir omá y opá. Véase a los Morancos con su programa Omaita. O al Koala (malagueño) cantando aquello de "Opá, yo vi hasé un corrá".

Yo tengo familia en Canarias, Andalucía, Madrid y Cataluña y los únicos que llamaban yaya a la abuela era la rama catalana. 

La tata era la señora que nos cuidaba, pero jamás se me hubiera ocurrido llamarle "la canguro" o "la niñera". Si me hubiera dirigido a ella como nany, el sopapo me lo hubiera llevado. ¡Era una más de la familia!. Aquí en Extremadura también se oye.

También oigo mucho al padre llamar mamá a su cónyuge, y viceversa.

Y por último, como el amigo Borgonyon, hablando con mi hermano le diría "tu padre", pero jamás "mi padre". Supongo que en un tono más serio que cuando el padre le dice la madre "tu hijo ha hecho tal cosa", y mucho más que cuando digo "tu Ana y mi Lola están en el bar".


----------



## clares3

Hola
Creo que llego tarde pero la inmigración hispanoamericana ha hecho que a muchos españoles (no digo a todos) nos resulte ya familiar escuchar a hispanoamericanos hablar de su papá y su mamá, de modo que no nos resulta cursi; al contrario, parece muy tierno llamar así a los padres, y ello sin perjuicio de que nosotros seguimos diciendo mi padre y mi madre cuando hablamos con otras personas.


----------



## artfebi

shoam said:


> Una interesante curiosidad:
> 
> Cuando hablo con cualquiera que no sean mis hermanos es siempre “mi mamá”, si hablo con ellos es simplemente “mamá”.
> 
> Lo curioso (al menos en Argentina) es que los chilenos o los mexicanos –y quien sabe cuantos más- dicen “mi mamá” cuando le hablan a un hermano y se refieren al progenitor en común.
> Si yo le dijera a mi hermano algo así como “_mi mamá me dijo tal cosa_”, me miraría raro y diría _“¿tu mamá?, ¿Qué, no es la mía también?_"



Sucede lo mismo en Colombia, aunque no solamente en el caso de mamá sino también de papá, hermanos y demás miembros de la familia; es poco común decirle *por ejemplo* a un hermano: "nuestra madre dijo.." *sino* "mi mamá dijo..". Es más usual *EN ESTE CASO* usar el pronombre posesivo "mi" sin que se esté negando la inclusión y la consanguinidad del otro.


----------



## Bashti

Cracker Jack said:


> Me pica la curiosidad. Pero nunca he oído a los españoles de España que dicen mi papá o mi mamá. Lo normal es mi padre o mi madre. Algunos conocidos me han dicho que se considera cursi. Pero desde el punto de vista de gramática, es correcto, ¿verdad? Realmente, quiero saber de vosotros si es efectivamente cursi.
> 
> ¿Qué opináis? Muchas gracias en adelante.


 
A mí, personalmente, me parece más bien cursi salvo si quien lo dice es un niño pequeño, pero depende mucho de las costumbres familiares. Lo que sí es normal es llamar a los padres mamá y papá y cuando nos referimos a ellos decir mi padre o mi madre.


----------



## Janis Joplin

shoam said:


> Una interesante curiosidad:
> 
> Cuando hablo con cualquiera que no sean mis hermanos es siempre “mi mamá”, si hablo con ellos es simplemente “mamá”.
> 
> Lo curioso (al menos en Argentina) es que los chilenos o los mexicanos –y quien sabe cuantos más- dicen “mi mamá” cuando le hablan a un hermano y se refieren al progenitor en común.
> Si yo le dijera a mi hermano algo así como “_mi mamá me dijo tal cosa_”, me miraría raro y diría _“¿tu mamá?, ¿Qué, no es la mía también?_"




En los últimos 3 años tuve oportunidad de vivir y viajar a otros estados del Norte de México (Coahuila y Tamaulipas) y encontré gente adulta refiriéndose a sus padres como mamá y papá, no mi mamá y mi papá y tampoco hablando entre hermanos sino conmigo, una completa desconocida.

La verdad se sonó extrañísimo, yo crecí diciéndole madre a mi mamá aunque como mencionas en México es común decir mi mamá.  También decimos mami y papi...supongo que eso califica como cursilísimo.


----------



## Guillote1

En Argentina, "madre" y "padre" sólo se usan en las expresiones "madre de" y "padre de", curiosamente es raro decir "la mamá de" o "el papá de", aunque sí se use a veces. Sin embargo, para la primera y segunda persona, es mamá y papá: "mi mamá y mi papá", "tu mamá y tu papá". No es cuestión de edad, mi papá y mi mamá usan esas expresiones de la misma forma. 
Lo mismo para "viejos". Yo me refiero a ellos como "mis viejos" o "mi viejo y mi vieja", y ellos, a su vez, también se refieren a sus propios padres de la misma forma. De hecho, a mi papá le suelo decir "viejo" (como en "che viejo, ¿me pasás la sal?), y nunca fue una forma irrespetuosa de dirigirme a él. En general, en el resto de Argentina también es así. 
Eso sí, a mi mamá decirle "vieja" en la cara jamás, pero eso es por la precaución de sentido común que cualquier hombre de cualquier nacionalidad debería tener para evitar la furia femenina.


----------



## Bashti

Veo que aún seguimos comentando nuestra manera de hablar a los  padres. Al hilo de lo que leo y de lo que comenté en su momento, os diré que mis hijos, que normalmente me llaman "mamá" o a veces "amatxu" (en vascuence vizcaíno, pronunciado "amachu"), cuando están especialmente cariñosos me llaman, con un poco de guasa, "madre". Yo, que soy muy mayor (voy a cumplir 72), nunca llamé a mis padres de usted e incluso ellos mismos no lo hacían con mis abuelos. No sé si es porque mi familia era de ciudad, aunque procedieran de distintos lugares de España y alguno de fuera, o porque fueran más "modernos". Realmente, lo importante no es lo que te llaman sino cómo te lo llaman. Ah, y "yaya" se dice también en Aragón para la abuela.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Janis Joplin said:


> En los últimos 3 años tuve oportunidad de vivir y viajar a otros estados del Norte de México (Coahuila y Tamaulipas) y encontré gente adulta refiriéndose a sus padres como mamá y papá, no mi mamá y mi papá y tampoco hablando entre hermanos sino conmigo, una completa desconocida.
> 
> La verdad se sonó extrañísimo, yo crecí diciéndole madre a mi mamá aunque como mencionas en México es común decir mi mamá. También decimos mami y papi...supongo que eso califica como cursilísimo.


 
Por acá sonaría preguntarle a tu hermana "¿Has visto a mamá?" o decirle a algún amigo "Mamá viene a visitarme mañana,", siempre es mi mamá o mi papá. He oído amá y apá también, y no solamente en el campo.

Lo más común es decirles mamá o papá, aunque últimamente he oído que los niños les dicen ma o pa.

Papi y mami acá me suenan muy cursis; madre y padre también me suenan afectados.  Cuestión de entorno.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En mi medio, tratándose de *adultos*, usamos papá y mamá exclusivamente en el trato directo con los padres o entre hermanos. Para los demás, "mi padre" y "mi madre"; con las primeras formas o con los apócopes se correría el riesgo de sonar aniñado a más no dar.
Saludos


----------



## WTF

Cosaco said:


> La que encuentro muy extraña es la costumbre, creo que mexicana, de refererise a "*mi papá", "mi mamá" *incluso entre hermanos, como si la relación fuera exclusiva.


 


shoam said:


> Una interesante curiosidad:
> Cuando hablo con cualquiera que no sean mis hermanos es siempre “mi mamá”, si hablo con ellos es simplemente “mamá”.
> Lo curioso (al menos en Argentina) es que los chilenos o los mexicanos –y quien sabe cuantos más- dicen “mi mamá” cuando le hablan a un hermano y se refieren al progenitor en común.
> Si yo le dijera a mi hermano algo así como “_mi mamá me dijo tal cosa_”, me miraría raro y diría _“¿tu mamá?, ¿Qué, no es la mía también?_"


 


artfebi said:


> Creo que en Colombia ambas formas suenan bien y sin problemas. Aunque en lo coloquial es más común decir "mi mamá" y "mi papá" y en plural (para incluirles a los dos) se dice: "mis padres". Acá uno se refiere a padre y madre cuando se habla con más respeto o formalidad, o para llenar datos en algún documento.


 


Guillote1 said:


> En Argentina, "madre" y "padre" sólo se usan en las expresiones "madre de" y "padre de", curiosamente es raro decir "la mamá de" o "el papá de", aunque sí se use a veces. Sin embargo, para la primera y segunda persona, es mamá y papá: "mi mamá y mi papá", "tu mamá y tu papá". No es cuestión de edad, mi papá y mi mamá usan esas expresiones de la misma forma.


 


Adolfo Afogutu said:


> En mi medio, tratándose de *adultos*, usamos papá y mamá exclusivamente en el trato directo con los padres o entre hermanos. Para los demás, "mi padre" y "mi madre"; con las primeras formas o con los apócopes se correría el riesgo de sonar aniñado a más no dar.
> Saludos


 
Por lo visto en América se usa entre hermanos sanguíneos (sin importar la edad):
"Mi papá, mi mamá" en México, Colombia, Perú, Chile.
"Papá, mamá", en Paraguay, Argentina, Uruguay.
De ahí lo que se mantiene constante es el uso de "mamá" y "papá" en general, excepto Uruguay en donde se usa "padre" y "madre" a terceros.

Yo creo que en Perú no suele decirse entre hermanos "nuestra" o "nuestro" porque es largo, "¿Dónde está nuestra mamá?", además de formal ya es casi medio pomposo ("nuestra" usualmente acompañaría a "madre", no a "mamá", incluso con trato de usted: "Hermano, ¿ha visto a nuestra madre?", y creo que nadie habla así), por eso se usa "mi". 
Entre hermanos "Papá" y "mamá" sin "mi" se oiría infantil, algo como: "¿Has visto a papá?", "Sí, con bebé dando comida a perrito" (cerca a "¿On ta bebé?"... "¿on ta papá?").

En Perú al igual que Colombia se usa "padres" para el plural.
"Padre" y "madre" sólo en ambiente muy formal o de forma impersonal ("Día de la Madre", "el padre tiene como obligación... ").


----------



## hual

heidita said:


> Eso es lo que me sorprendía, jellby. Era hablando* entre ellos*. No sé si no he dejado es o claro. De ahí que parecía que tuvieran dos madres distintas. (que no era el caso)


 
Hola

También en la Provincia de Santiago del Estero (Argentina), e igualmente en Chile, un hermano hablándole a otro hermano le dice: _*mi *mamá_, _*mi* papá_, como si ambos tuvieran madre y padre diferentes.


----------



## Södertjej

WTF said:


> Yo creo que en Perú no suele decirse entre hermanos "nuestra" o "nuestro" porque es largo, "¿Dónde está nuestra mamá?", además de formal ya es casi medio pomposo ("nuestra" usualmente acompañaría a "madre", no a "mamá", incluso con trato de usted: "Hermano, ¿ha visto a nuestra madre?", y creo que nadie habla así), por eso se usa "mi".


Si es por brevedad, también se quitaría el posesivo y luego dices que no se hace. 

Son usos idiomáticos, no creo que haya que darle más vueltas.


----------



## WTF

Södertjej said:


> Si es por brevedad, también se quitaría el posesivo y luego dices que no se hace.
> Son usos idiomáticos, no creo que haya que darle más vueltas.


Por ser usos en ese párrafo puse "yo creo" ya que el uso es en parte subjetivo, lo que para unos puede ser infantil, para otros anticuado, para otros natural y así.
Pero me llamó la atención el que en varios comentarios dijeran que resulta extraño el uso del posesivo entre hermanos como si fuera a exclusividad (¿tu mamá? ¿Qué no es la mía?) porque, y aunque "mi" no excluye totalmente, creo que en parte tenían razón. Entre hermanos si se va a usar algo suena más lógico usar "nuestro papá" que "mi papá". Por eso puse posibilidades de por qué no ocurría.

Lo que sí, el antónimo de largo es corto, no nulo. De todas formas puse tambien ese caso, creo que puede entenderse así:


WTF said:


> Yo creo que en Perú no suele decirse entre hermanos "nuestra" o "nuestro" porque es largo, "¿Dónde está nuestra mamá?", además de formal ya es casi medio pomposo, por eso se usa "mi".


Posesivo que no se quita porque... 


WTF said:


> Entre hermanos "papá" y "mamá" sin "mi" se oiría infantil, algo como: "¿Has visto a papá?", "Sí, con bebé dando comida a perrito" (cerca a "¿On ta bebé?"... "¿on ta papá?").


----------



## ACQM

En España el posesivo se quita porque "en casa" el nombre o mote de la madre es Mamá y el del padre es Papá (así, con mayúscula). Así en mi casa María Antonia es Mamá y Andrés es Papá, de la misma manera que Francisco Javier es Javi, a su vez mi padre (Andrés) en casa de sus padres era Niño y así lo llama aun su hermana. Lo que a veces lleva a un matrimonio a llamarse entre ellos Papá y Mamá o a algunos a llamar Abuelo y Abuela a los suegros. 

Lo que suena bien o mal depende de la costumbre de cada uno. Yo encuentro muy paleto usar mama y papa (llanas) aunque sea lo "auténtico" en español, encuentro extracursi llamar Papá a tu marido, infantiloide decir "mi mamá" y entrañable llamar "Abuelo" a tu suegro, pero supongo que es porque es a lo estoy acustumbrada desde niña.


----------



## jazmin1492

Bueno aquí se acostumbra siempre papá y mamá y papás no padre, madre y padres, eso sólo lo usan obviamente en documentos importantes ¨Nombres de los padres¨ ¨A los padres de familia¨  Pero usarlo así en la vida cotidiana y por costumbre sólo papá y mamá, de hecho me sonaría grotesco llegar a la casa de una amiga y decirle ¨¿Cómo está tu madre? o ¿Cómo está tu padre? y me miraría extraño.


----------



## jazmin1492

artfebi said:


> Sucede lo mismo en Colombia, aunque no solamente en el caso de mamá sino también de papá, hermanos y demás miembros de la familia; es poco común decirle *por ejemplo* a un hermano: "nuestra madre dijo.." *sino* "mi mamá dijo..". Es más usual *EN ESTE CASO* usar el pronombre posesivo "mi" sin que se esté negando la inclusión y la consanguinidad del otro.


Yo lo veo de lo más normal, no es que insinúes que sólo es tu mamá y no la de tu hermano, es sólo una forma de decirlo y no lo encuentro como tú, siempre se dice ¨mi mamá...¨ por acá aunque hables con tu hermano. O en todo caso también puedes decir ¨mamá dice que...¨ o como gustes, pero eso de nuestra mamá me suena anticuado a mí.


----------



## jazmin1492

WTF said:


> Por lo visto en América se usa entre hermanos sanguíneos (sin importar la edad):
> "Mi papá, mi mamá" en México, Colombia, Perú, Chile.
> "Papá, mamá", en Paraguay, Argentina, Uruguay.
> De ahí lo que se mantiene constante es el uso de "mamá" y "papá" en general, excepto Uruguay en donde se usa "padre" y "madre" a terceros.
> 
> Yo creo que en Perú no suele decirse entre hermanos "nuestra" o "nuestro" porque es largo, "¿Dónde está nuestra mamá?", además de formal ya es casi medio pomposo ("nuestra" usualmente acompañaría a "madre", no a "mamá", incluso con trato de usted: "Hermano, ¿ha visto a nuestra madre?", y creo que nadie habla así), por eso se usa "mi".
> Entre hermanos "Papá" y "mamá" sin "mi" se oiría infantil, algo como: "¿Has visto a papá?", "Sí, con bebé dando comida a perrito" (cerca a "¿On ta bebé?"... "¿on ta papá?").
> 
> En Perú al igual que Colombia se usa "padres" para el plural.
> "Padre" y "madre" sólo en ambiente muy formal o de forma impersonal ("Día de la Madre", "el padre tiene como obligación... ").


Realmente en la vida cotidiana no es común que le quiten el pronombre posesivo, pero en los doblajes latinos sí que lo es.


----------



## jazmin1492

hual said:


> Hola
> 
> También en la Provincia de Santiago del Estero (Argentina), e igualmente en Chile, un hermano hablándole a otro hermano le dice: _*mi *mamá_, _*mi* papá_, como si ambos tuvieran madre y padre diferentes.


Y yo lo encuentro muy normal, no me pasaría por la mente eso de no ser porque ya lo acabo de leer en el hilo.


----------

